# Both worlds - aquatic plants



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

Cheers to all,

Some eye candy to share this time. One of our tanks from the showroom. Above and under water.
With 100mm macro the border between the 2 worlds nicely blended 

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

The tank in full - only 2 months old here but i link in to have an idea what happens under water 

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jan 2015)

Lovely.....name the plants!
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jan 2015)

as usual, a stunning tank Viktor, could we have a couple of specs on the tank for perspective?  

Interesting that the twinstar is running vertically, seems the design needs a tweak...


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Jan 2015)

Very awesome...as are all the tanks on your photostream. I couldn't even contemplate how many hours go in to your showroom.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Interesting that the twinstar is running vertically, seems the design needs a tweak...



Yeah i had a problem earlier that it was almost invisible. Now this is fine and visible 

Thank you for all of your feedback. The tank was done by our lovely community. We did a re-scape event 2 months ago. So we let our community to play with our gears for 2 days 

The tank specs are:

90x45x45 Opti 8mm tank
Eheim 2075 filtration
Pressurized CO2 with ADA Beetle diffuser
ATI Sunpower 4x39 Dim version / 7hrs per day
Twinstar, skimmer whatever helps 
Aqua Soil Amazonia with PS as a substrate.
Red Moor with Black lava stones

Plants are:

Micranthemum Monte Carlo, Staurogyne Porto Velho, Flame Moss, Microsorum Trident, Bolbitis, Bucephalandra, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Myriophyllum tuberculatum, Hottonia Palustris, Rotala Indica, Rotala Bonsai, Anubias Petite, Riccardia, Limnophila Hippuroides, Ludwigia



Troi said:


> I couldn't even contemplate how many hours go in to your showroom.



Yup these are not plug and play off the shelf things  So need to work with them and we could not close on weekdays if something happens.. 
So sometimes visitors sees in real time how we're fighting with some of the tanks


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Interesting that the twinstar is running vertically, seems the design needs a tweak...



We're using this way to avoid clogging. The new diffusers catch more bubbles which stops the operation in a short time.
But using this way we almost eliminated the cleaning process. So no cleaning needed in our soft water environment. This extend the lifetime a little on the diffuser plate.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Stunning


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

BTW community events are fun.

Last time we let these guys in to re-scape almost all of our tanks 
Will publish a video shortly about the event and how the tanks progressed in the past 2 months.

re-Scape team shot by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## The_Iceman (17 Jan 2015)

Amazing Viktor,

are you doing anything special to the emersed plants, like spraying every day etc.?
I can't see a single burned, ill leaf... this is tremendous!


----------



## tam (17 Jan 2015)

It looks amazing! Is the emersed part growing on top of the wood or supported in some other way?


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Amazing Viktor,
> 
> are you doing anything special to the emersed plants, like spraying every day etc.?
> I can't see a single burned, ill leaf... this is tremendous!



Nope they already acclimatized to the room condition. No need extra care.
However we have around 60-80% humidity in our showroom. If we forget to empty the dehumidifier we easily open next day to 80% 
So maybe this plays a little role there.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

tam said:


> It looks amazing! Is the emersed part growing on top of the wood or supported in some other way?



The soil is very high on the back. Around 30cm or so. All plants were planted underwater and we let them grow out of the water.
High soil is kept in place with lava stones and pond textile.


----------



## The_Iceman (17 Jan 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> So maybe this plays a little role there.



For sure I would say 
Wow... Tropical rainforest during the summer heat in your show room


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Jan 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> For sure I would say
> Wow... Tropical rainforest during the summer heat in your show room



Except that we cool down the room to 20-21 celsius 24hrs a day  The air conditioner does a great job sucking out this high humidity then.

We need to cool the room heavily to keep all tanks under 24 celsius. Including shrimp tanks too.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (17 Jan 2015)

That's simply amazing! Could you tell me what plants are the ones that have grown on emersed? I can see Limnophila I think, some Ludwigia and Rotala? Which is which please, am hoping to get some emersed growth going in some future projects, so would really appreciate some clarification, thanks!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (17 Jan 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> Plants are:
> Myriophyllum tuberculatum, Hottonia Palustris, Rotala Indica, Rotala Bonsai, Limnophila Hippuroides.



Never mind, found the plant list!


----------

